

Ask HN: How to get started in hardware hacking? - anujkk

I have been into various kinds of application development(all web/mobile/desktop) and startups since last 10 years. When it comes to software and business I know what to learn and how to learn but I can't say same for hardware. I have heard about things like arduino but have no idea if this is what a beginner should try to learn. So what is the way forward for a software hacker to get into hardware hacking? How to get started?<p>I have deep knowledge of C (it is my first language) and basic understanding of Assembly(8086), if that matters.
======
rauar
I'm not a hardware expert as well. I've a technical ham radio license from
when I was at school (pre 2000) which gave me a small advantage when getting
into hardware hacking.

IMO Arduino's are great for getting started - especially the Arduino Uno as
it's not stripped down like the Mini or Nano and can nicely be used with a
breadboard. Plus in case you blow up the Atmel chip (e.g. by shortening pins
so that they are dead) you could get a replacement chip for a few dollars and
pull the old one out of the socket.

I would recommend browsing over the tutorials here:
<http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/HomePage>

That should give you a hint on what you can do (programming and electric
circuits).

There's Arduino IDE which hides the toolchains from you (which is not bad at
the beginning). As soon as you advance you can setup your own toolchains and
use C directly.

------
mmetzger
Much like an approach to learning software, I'd say pick a project that you'd
like to control in some fashion. Could be something like:

\- Turn on a desklamp when I enter the room

\- Remotely open my garage door without modifying the hardware

\- Tell me the status of the sprinkler system

One good place to get ideas is look at a product that does something
interesting, but you want it to do more. Examples from my own current project
list:

\- LED strips with a remote control that give the option of 16 colors.
Modifying said controller to give me more colors (as the LEDs are RGB LEDs)

\- Hacking a wireless power socket to not need the remote but be computer
controlled.

If nothing else, pick up a copy of Make magazine and have fun...

------
orangethirty
Would you mind sending me an email (in profile). I'm working on a product
aimed at people like you and would like to give you a test run.

------
anujkk
jdrake3, from your comment history it appears that you have been hell-banned.

